# Most hated IM member



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

Pole?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2012)

yes pole

KOS
MM
twist
and I'm sure you can add to that list


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

DGG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





come at me bro's


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2012)

its a private poll so you pussies can participate  i know if it was public no one would get a vote.


----------



## boss (Feb 4, 2012)

Dlats


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

Better put me on that nigga


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 4, 2012)

Bjg


----------



## secdrl (Feb 4, 2012)

Vancunter and this new nigga, "Charlie."


----------



## cube789 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sad I didnt make the cut


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 4, 2012)

Grozny?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Whoever gets the most votes gets a mass negging and 3 day ban????


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

The disgustin blob is already ahead of madman hahahhaha 
Id say his gf boss but no one knows the bitch.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

how sweet...yet another thread about me

the only time i even speak to you guys is when you talk about me

you guys talk about me all the time....i love the attention

thanx guys


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

SFW said:


> its a private poll so you pussies can participate  i know if it was public no one would get a vote.


 
Yeah private poll keeps their panties from getting tangled.

Bunch of asskissing, desperate for friendship bitches.



boss said:


> Dlats


 
That's D-Fats actually.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how sweet...yet another thread about me
> 
> the only time i even speak to you guys is when you talk about me
> 
> ...


 
You're really a sad piece of tubby, greaseball shit.

Getting more attention from guys than your ugly wife!

Nothing about your life is remotely good or cool.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

fail...post more fake pics sad virgin


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fail...post more fake pics sad virgin


 
People would rather see pics your of man-face wife!

Some real good laughing material is needed here.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah private poll keeps their panties from getting tangled.
> 
> Bunch of asskissing, desperate for friendship bitches.
> 
> ...





What a fuckin asshole ^


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2012)

OP gets my vote.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't have a most hated.  I might just hate most of you...


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 4, 2012)

There's no option  for killing and eating both of them. Come on, am I really the only cannibal in here? (I'm so ronery, so ronery and feering so sad).


----------



## boss (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> The disgustin blob is already ahead of madman hahahhaha
> Id say his gf boss but no one knows the bitch.




I make fun of you for posting the same things over and over so you stop doing that and post the same thing I say about you and custom? You really are a moron


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

boss said:


> I make fun of you for posting the same things over and over so you stop doing that and post the same thing I say about you and custom? You really are a moron



When did you reach the point of disgusting obeseity that you had to turn to being a pictureless e athlete? If i stabbed you would it leak white icing?


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll contact TheCaptn and have him ban the winner of this pole (or loser)


----------



## boss (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> When did you reach the point of disgusting obeseity that you had to turn to being a pictureless e athlete? If i stabbed you would it leak white icing?



Cool story bro. Did you copy and paste that from your lost argument with kos? Because I'm pretty sure I've seen you say this before. Busted ass record playing stuck reppeating iitself over and over. You own yourself with your mental retardation. Should I use smaller words so you dodnt have to google the definition? Would that help you? So because I say I'm an athlete online that means I must be lying? If I wasn't an athlete I'd be over 260lbs.  I would have tren in my cycles and not just athletic steroids you retard.once again you've made yourself look like a total idiot.  I am starting to feel sorry for you.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

melt melt melt!!!!


----------



## custom (Feb 4, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> I'm sad I didnt make the cut


Its because you are a nobody thats why. Who the fuck are you anyway. Go to sleep early on sunday cause you got school on monday....lol


----------



## custom (Feb 4, 2012)

boss said:


> Cool story bro. Did you copy and paste that from your lost argument with kos? Because I'm pretty sure I've seen you say this before. Busted ass record playing stuck reppeating iitself over and over. You own yourself with your mental retardation. Should I use smaller words so you dodnt have to google the definition? Would that help you? So because I say I'm an athlete online that means I must be lying? If I wasn't an athlete I'd be over 260lbs. I would have tren in my cycles and not just athletic steroids you retard.once again you've made yourself look like a total idiot. I am starting to feel sorry for you.


 Talk about stories I dont think anyone believes that story you posted about the girl you fucked on the roof of a 5 story building and the building next to it had 22 floors and everyone was out on their balconies watching you and when you were done everyone started clapping. DUDE STOP READING THE PLAYBOY FORUMS YOURE STARTING TO BELIEVE ITS YOU IN THE STORY


----------



## ExLe (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> melt melt melt!!!!


----------



## custom (Feb 4, 2012)

boss said:


> I make fun of you for posting the same things over and over so you stop doing that and post the same thing I say about you and custom? You really are a moron


I love that Im in this guys head


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> melt melt melt!!!!


 


D-Lats said:


> D-Lats _*wishes he was in the warehouse!* _


 

_D-Fats was kicked out of the McDonald's warehouse by Ronald._


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'll contact TheCaptn and have him ban the winner of this pole (or loser)


 
Right, the winner with the most votes gets a circumcision, a copy of my favourite book, How To Make Friends & Influenece People, and a 3-day ban to get both done.

Can we get to 50 votes?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Right, the winner with the most votes gets a circumcision, a copy of my favourite book, How To Make Friends & Influenece People, and a 3-day ban to get both done.
> 
> Can we get to 50 votes?



Is the bris going to be performed by a mohel?

Could be one lucky mans ticket to heaven.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

All in favor


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

so the big dude with 50 plus vids....400 wifey pics everyone loved...an obvious trainer at the very least...is hated more than an anonymous loudmouth who never shuts up? that speaks volumes about this site...you are all a bunch of pussy motherfuckers....afraid of the fighter....typical



FOR FUN

MADMANN
POST FAKE GIRLFRIEND PICS----------KOS POST LEGIT WIFE PICS AND VIDS
POST FAKE PICS OF HIMSELF(CAUGHT MULTIPLE TIMES-------KOS MANY REAL PICS
POST NO PROOF OF TRAINING---------------------------KOS HAS MANY LIFTING VIDS
PICKS FIGHTS WITH EVERYONE------------KOS EXPOSED DLATS AFTER DLATS PICKED A FIGHT WITH HIM(HE DIDNT LIKE THAT KOS DIDNT LIKE CELL PHONE PICS) CURT JAMES DIDNT LIKE KOS TELLING HIM TO TRAIN HARDER....HENCE A NEAR TWO YEAR FEUD WITH SAID HOMO

MMANN CONTRIBUTES NOTHING.....HELL IVE GOT DOG VIDS....200 BBER CHICK PICS....EVEN MY KID HAS A FUKING LIFTING VID


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2012)

kos, you could probably do with a circumcision thou


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive had one...


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

Gastric bypass would be more beneficial


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Looks who's talking.
> 
> If either of you bitches could actually fight, it wouldn't matter.


 


CellarDoor said:


> HAHAHAHA @ you saying shit like that
> 
> 
> I'm a buck 25 and I could fuckin kick your ass.


 
You deserve the finger for this ^^^ kind of twisted, comical thinking.

_



_



BTW ..... Madmann _*wants you to bend over and take it like a whore.* _


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

madmann said:


> you deserve the finger for this kind of twisted, comical thinking.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


you saved her pic on your computer kid...she owns you...you probly beat it to that pic


HERE GOES 3RD PERSON SHIT AGAIN EDDIE


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you saved her pic on your computer kid...she owns you...you probly beat it to that pic


 
More like copy and pasted from another thread you tub of lard.

And I've seen, caressed and squeezed much better tits.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> HERE GOES 3RD PERSON SHIT AGAIN EDDIE


 
Craig you fucking blockhead, that is my name, not "eddie".


C - R - A - I - G



Understand dunce boy ???


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

madmann said:


> more like copy and pasted from another thread you tub of lard.
> 
> And i've seen, caressed and squeezed much better tits.
> 
> ...


 ok ok....you just post exactly like him....change your name all the time like him....get caughgt postin fakes like he did....etc..


----------



## Tesla (Feb 4, 2012)

Another thread down the shitter with juvenile flaming.


Capp......I think an Executive order is in order.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

You guys should see CD's latest pic... Wow its hot.. i'll post it later when shes not looking



(ninja)


----------



## boss (Feb 4, 2012)

custom said:


> Talk about stories I dont think anyone believes that story you posted about the girl you fucked on the roof of a 5 story building and the building next to it had 22 floors and everyone was out on their balconies watching you and when you were done everyone started clapping. DUDE STOP READING THE PLAYBOY FORUMS YOURE STARTING TO BELIEVE ITS YOU IN THE STORY




Cool man just cause you have 0 game and the only time you get laid is when dlats visits you doesn't mean what other people say isn't true. 

And dlats I'm not melting the least bit. Once again you prove you're a moron in lala land thinking hehs king. Go shoot some more of your amazing mlb cba fda approved WP gears.  Like everyone on here says dlats you have 0 cred.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2012)

See Madman, my name doe not get a mention when polls come for the worst retard on this board……….how do we get rid of madman, on second thoughts leave him here, he is the easiest person to own and take the piss out of, his mums a dud root though…...


----------



## boss (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Gastric bypass would be more beneficial




Oh look same old post by dlats calling kos fat. Not sure how a fat guy can call another fat guy fat. Atleast kos knows he's fat. Dlats thinks he's the second coming of arnold.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

boss said:


> Oh look same old post by dlats calling kos fat. Not sure how a fat guy can call another fat guy fat. Atleast kos knows he's fat. Dlats thinks he's the second coming of arnold.



Why are fat kids so whiny? Customs girl is hotter than any all you can eat loving whore that would touch your blubbery carcass. Stop your crying fagget no one here wants another e athlete blabbing about his great imaginary accomplishments.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You deserve the finger for this ^^^ kind of twisted, comical thinking.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



eddie eddie eddie... 

by she's a buck 25 she means she weighs 125 pounds not she charges a dollar 25 like your mother. i guess with your big babysitting paycheck you're just gonna have to bend your dear old mom over again.


----------



## bundle (Feb 4, 2012)

I fucking hate bundle he's an asswhole


----------



## boss (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Why are fat kids so whiny? Customs girl is hotter than any all you can eat loving whore that would touch your blubbery carcass. Stop your crying fagget no one here wants another e athlete blabbing about his great imaginary accomplishments.




Oh look calling me fat again. How clever


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

oh look trolling a website on a saturday nnight bwahahahaahaa!! you must be a real all star with the ladies!!!
Im married with kids whats your excuse cheeseburger?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Another thread down the shitter with juvenile flaming.
> 
> 
> Capp......I think an Executive order is in order.








Fuck that nigga flame on


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Right, the winner with the most votes gets a circumcision, a copy of my favourite book, How To Make Friends & Influenece People, and a 3-day ban to get both done.
> 
> Can we get to 50 votes?



You are not implying that these guys on here can finish a book in 3 days are you?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Right, the winner with the most votes gets a circumcision, a copy of my favourite book, How To Make Friends & Influenece People, and a 3-day ban to get both done.
> 
> Can we get to 50 votes?


 GDI come at me bro


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 4, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> There's no option  for killing and eating both of them. Come on, am I really the only cannibal in here? (I'm so ronery, so ronery and feering so sad).



couple of cannon balls on here... if that counts


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> couple of cannon balls on here... if that counts








 come at me bro!!!


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> come at me bro!!!



For what


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> For what


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

I just had sex and she has huge boobs and a big. Ass how about that you fag. I ferel horrible for your wife. I bet whhen she was pregnaant you guys looked a lot a like ehh? Eat shit dlats. Is


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 5, 2012)

And Madmann pullin ahead....shit homie


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

Funny you call me fat when I'm not and say I don't have sex even though I just nutted in her mouth hooooow boooout that. Man I think I looked better then you natural then you on tren. That's so sad.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Funniest motha fucka


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Funny you call me fat when I'm not and say I don't have sex even though I just nutted in her mouth hooooow boooout that. Man I think I looked better then you natural then you on tren. That's so sad.



Why do you talk about tren like its some sort of fucken magic potion lol!!! Its a fucken hormone like test or deca you retard noob!! I gaurentee you never nutted in anyones mouth but your own fat ass!!! Your on test and your still a fat cunt now eq on top wow them titties must be nice and juicy now!!! Anyone over 25% bf should not be on steroids they should be on jenny craig.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 5, 2012)

Word, heavy cycles when over weight is wrong. You cant see the results……..


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

ExLe said:


>




Lol


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Funniest motha fucka




Coolhandjames-----><------DGG


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)

Gissurjon hates white people. probably has a blackplanet.com account, too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

SFW said:


> Gissurjon hates white people. probably has a blackplanet.com account, too.


 He's a liberal white internet lawyer that hates whitey


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Why do you talk about tren like its some sort of fucken magic potion lol!!! Its a fucken hormone like test or deca you retard noob!! I gaurentee you never nutted in anyones mouth but your own fat ass!!! Your on test and your still a fat cunt now eq on top wow them titties must be nice and juicy now!!! Anyone over 25% bf should not be on steroids they should be on jenny craig.





The size and strength off tren you can't compare too test or eq you fag. That shit will beef you up and cut you up.  I'm not an idiot. My friends who took tren have all packed minimum 35 on and one was ripped at 185 (small I know) then jacked up to 240. So don't tell me tren isn't magic. Just because youre pinning WP river water don't assumem everone else is


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Word, heavy cycles when over weight is wrong. You cant see the results??????..



Fuck off I'm not even fat. We've all see dllats pregnant gut pic and that judens on tren.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

Madmann And KOS are neck and neck in the polls. Who's gonna take it?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Fuck off I'm not even fat. We've all see dllats pregnant gut pic and that judens on tren.



hahaha You sloppy cow!! You are too embarassed to show your disfigured mass lol!! Have another donut pig!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

its pretty easy to post ics...takes seconds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Word, heavy cycles when over weight is wrong. You cant see the results??????..


 hevy iron does it all the time


----------



## Chubby (Feb 5, 2012)

No one


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 5, 2012)

Chubby said:


> No one



I hate chubby even more than madman


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hevy iron does it all the time



Lol


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 5, 2012)

Chubby said:


> No one



I can't wait till someone runs you over in your home land and the pedestrians keep on walking by...


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> hahaha You sloppy cow!! You are too embarassed to show your disfigured mass lol!! Have another donut pig!





Dlat your only pictures look horrible so you can't say shit. I already said when the ppictures will be posted.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Dlat your only pictures look horrible so you can't say shit. I already said when the ppictures will be posted.



I could care less if tyou post a pic fat boy. I dont need to go on a special diet and cycle just to show how i look. Ive seen yoir kind. Wearing a t shirt in the pool and getting changed in the bathroom instead of the changeroom because you are embarassed of tour saggy gut. Fuck yourself slob


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

Anybody wanna guess who this is?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

its got a bra tan line


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its got a bra tan line


 
 That's what my wife said. We can decide whoever we want it to be. lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Anybody wanna guess who this is?


 Who? Wtf happened


----------



## Tuco (Feb 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Anybody wanna guess who this is?



Is this a magic show


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Who? Wtf happened


 
I was gonna say KOS, but I'm alright with that cat. That nigga keeps it real. Eddie, bruh.


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)

is that pony?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

that nigga got tits


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Anybody wanna guess who this is?



This thread took an awkward turn


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah private poll keeps their panties from getting tangled.
> 
> Bunch of asskissing, desperate for friendship bitches.
> 
> ...


 Hey Fucktard, you think you are a good athlete


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Funny you call me fat when I'm not and say I don't have sex even though I just nutted in her mouth hooooow boooout that. Man I think I looked better then you natural then you on tren. That's so sad.


 Bitch Please. No girl in her right mind will suck your dick while your on the internet being a warrior. But you know bro its alright that you have to pay for pussy and drive a flat bed to pick her infested ass up. And Seeing how i already caught you in one lie you want to come clean on something else Fat Albert? I'm fat right now and ill admit it. Got fat eating cheap junk food while I was getting my doctorates in Pharmacy in 4 years. But i guess I would still be in shape if i didnt need surgery and lived in mommys basement and fantasized about her friends hoping that one day i could get a girl i dont have to inflate. Its alrigh bro, i also know your secret. You know which one. The one where you put helium in your blow up doll and make her play hard to get... Sad when you have to rape your own blow up doll cuz she doesnt want you so fuck off bro


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Bitch Please. No girl in her right mind will suck your dick while your on the internet being a warrior. But you know bro its alright that you have to pay for pussy and drive a flat bed to pick her infested ass up. And Seeing how i already caught you in one lie you want to come clean on something else Fat Albert? I'm fat right now and ill admit it. Got fat eating cheap junk food while I was getting my doctorates in Pharmacy in 4 years. But i guess I would still be in shape if i didnt need surgery and lived in mommys basement and fantasized about her friends hoping that one day i could get a girl i dont have to inflate. Its alrigh bro, i also know your secret. You know which one. The one where you put helium in your blow up doll and make her play hard to get... Sad when you have to rape your own blow up doll cuz she doesnt want you so fuck off bro


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Bitch Please. No girl in her right mind will suck your dick while your on the internet being a warrior. But you know bro its alright that you have to pay for pussy and drive a flat bed to pick her infested ass up. And Seeing how i already caught you in one lie you want to come clean on something else Fat Albert? I'm fat right now and ill admit it. Got fat eating cheap junk food while I was getting my doctorates in Pharmacy in 4 years. But i guess I would still be in shape if i didnt need surgery and lived in mommys basement and fantasized about her friends hoping that one day i could get a girl i dont have to inflate. Its alrigh bro, i also know your secret. You know which one. The one where you put helium in your blow up doll and make her play hard to get... Sad when you have to rape your own blow up doll cuz she doesnt
> want you so fuck off bro





Who's he?? Did you say bitch please? Are you a homosexual? If so that's cool its not my thing but I'm sure the guys on here will be accepting of your problem


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


 Almost as cool of a story as that picture that i havent seen for the millionth time. Wheres your fuck buddy boss at? Dont Deny it. I know you two are because you to are always covering (well stuffing in your case) each others asses. Oh fuck. I just realized who you are. Your the creepy pedophile who has pictures of little boys with tits on your computer. Cool Story Michael Jackson. And dont tell me you didnt go out looking for a pic of a little boy with tits on the internet you sick fuck. If you hadnt then it would mean its a picture of you or you got some little boy to text it to you. You and boss make a perfect couple. You like fucking and licking each others assholes and one has a blow up doll in his moms basement with him that he fills up with helium and rapes and the other is a pedophile who masturbates to the little league world series. So people do not post pictures on here because this fuck will masturbate to them. If we stop this now his spelling will improve also as the letters wont stick together  anymore as his semen begins to break up from all the child pornography he masturbates to. So will the 3rd in this group of fuck buddies please come forward?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Who's he?? Did you say bitch please? Are you a homosexual? If so that's cool its not my thing but I'm sure the guys on here will be accepting of your problem


 Ahhh  heres the other anal munch in the group. No I said bitch please because out of you and your fuck buddy you seem like you would be the female in the couple. And dont worry bout who I am mr. i fuck on top of buildings. I mean come on man. We all know its a lie. You sound so fucking stupid I personally don't even think you could find the top of a building. Second off we all know who your anal buddy is and hey the best of luck to you two. I mean yeah we all know you are gay now but at least your blow up is receiving a much needed break and there is less of a chance of her popping without your needle dick in it. I mean come clean man. You are probably 14 and the only pussy youve ever seen was on the internet, your blow up doll, and your mom


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Almost as cool of a story as that picture that i havent seen for the millionth time. Wheres your fuck buddy boss at? Dont Deny it. I know you two are because you to are always covering (well stuffing in your case) each others asses. Oh fuck. I just realized who you are. Your the creepy pedophile who has pictures of little boys with tits on your computer. Cool Story Michael Jackson. And dont tell me you didnt go out looking for a pic of a little boy with tits on the internet you sick fuck. If you hadnt then it would mean its a picture of you or you got some little boy to text it to you. You and boss make a perfect couple. You like fucking and licking each others assholes and one has a blow up doll in his moms basement with him that he fills up with helium and rapes and the other is a pedophile who masturbates to the little league world series. So people do not post pictures on here because this fuck will masturbate to them. If we stop this now his spelling will improve also as the letters wont stick together anymore as his semen begins to break up from all the child pornography he masturbates to. So will the 3rd in this group of fuck buddies please come forward?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 5, 2012)

whoa, niggas is fo real in dis bitch!


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Almost as cool of a story as that picture that i havent seen for the millionth time. Wheres your fuck buddy boss at? Dont Deny it. I know you two are because you to are always covering (well stuffing in your case) each others asses. Oh fuck. I just realized who you are. Your the creepy pedophile who has pictures of little boys with tits on your computer. Cool Story Michael Jackson. And dont tell me you didnt go out looking for a pic of a little boy with tits on the internet you sick fuck. If you hadnt then it would mean its a picture of you or you got some little boy to text it to you. You and boss make a perfect couple. You like fucking and licking each others assholes and one has a blow up doll in his moms basement with him that he fills up with helium and rapes and the other is a pedophile who masturbates to the little league world series. So people do not post pictures on here because this fuck will masturbate to them. If we stop this now his spelling will improve also as the letters wont stick together  anymore as his semen begins to break up from all the child pornography he masturbates to. So will the 3rd in this group of fuck buddies please come forward?




Woah you don't talk about michhael that way!!
You just asked if I was 12 and I said to double that number and some how you come up with 14? This guys melting like an iceburg in africa.  just breath get that wooosa going


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



How did you make the nerdy pharmacist get so mad?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> Woah you don't talk about michhael that way!!
> You just asked if I was 12 and I said to double that number and some how you come up with 14? This guys melting like an iceburg in africa.  just breath get that wooosa going


 I said 24 dumbfuck. But the misunderstand probably came from the fact that you are illiterate just like the rest of your inbred family


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> How did you make the nerdy pharmacist get so mad?


You want to call me nerdy go for it. whatever makes you feel better about yourself seeing how i went to the school and paid for it by receiving a football scholarship to FAMU. Dont be mad that im smart enough to take the same iq test as you and only answer half of it and still have a higher score. Remember what your mom told you whiile she was sucking the whole neighborhoods dick "Dont ever be adadafdf gdfs g g"


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> How did you make the nerdy pharmacist get so mad?




It was actually relatively easy. I just sent a few negs his way and he lit up my inbox with some random "meltdown shit."


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> You want to call me nerdy go for it. whatever makes you feel better about yourself seeing how i went to the school and paid for it by receiving a football scholarship to FAMU. Dont be mad that im smart enough to take the same iq test as you and only answer half of it and still have a higher score. Remember what your mom told you whiile she was sucking the whole neighborhoods dick "Dont ever be adadafdf gdfs g g"



Sure ya did, crisco lips. I feel bad for the chair you're sitting on right now. You know your fat ass has to pull down your pants just to get in your pockets.


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Ahhh  heres the other anal munch in the group. No I said bitch please because out of you and your fuck buddy you seem like you would be the female in the couple. And dont worry bout who I am mr. i fuck on top of buildings. I mean come on man. We all know its a lie. You sound so fucking stupid I personally don't even think you could find the top of a building. Second off we all know who your anal buddy is and hey the best of luck to you two. I mean yeah we all know you are gay now but at least your blow up is receiving a much needed break and there is less of a chance of her popping without your needle dick in it. I mean come clean man. You are probably 14 and the only pussy youve ever seen was on the internet, your blow up doll, and your mom



"You are probably 14" keeep melting


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


Oh no not my rep! Haha wow you are quite the badass. And by badass I mean 14 year old girl on her first period. I am going to take you guys into the workings of this guys mind "He was talking shit to me boss are we gonna let him do that" "Of course not. we are just going to keep giving him negaive reps" "I need you deeper boss". Sorry guys i know it is graphic. SO basically what I am saying is get the dicks out of each others asses and come up with new shit then you can COME AT ME BRO


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Sure ya did, crisco lips. I feel bad for the chair you're sitting on right now. You know your fat ass has to pull down your pants just to get in your pockets.


Thats a real cute come back there buddy. Did Boss approve of you posting this or is he gonna be mad at you and not use lube for your asshole tonight?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 5, 2012)

boss said:


> "You are probably 14" keeep melting


 Well its either your 14 or you are an inbred dumbass by your sentence structure and spelling. And keep melting makes no sense. I mean i know you are a dumbass and that you compared me to an ice berg but you do realize i really am not an iceberg and i really am not meltng right?


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> You want to call me nerdy go for it. whatever makes you feel better about yourself seeing how i went to the school and paid for it by receiving a football scholarship to FAMU. Dont be mad that im smart enough to take the same iq test as you and only answer half of it and still have a higher score. Remember what your mom told you whiile she was sucking the whole neighborhoods dick "Dont ever be adadafdf gdfs g g"





That's cool every team needs a fluffer and a fat boy to titty fuck. So you made a football team? Does it hurt that I was a 4 sport stud? Basketball,volleyball, football and rugby. Eat shit nurse 

Yeah he randomly tried to neg me but he can't it gave me 0 haha congrats on making him melt secdri.


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Well its either your 14 or you are an inbred dumbass by your sentence structure and spelling. And keep melting makes no sense. I mean i know you are a dumbass and that you compared me to an ice berg but you do realize i really am not an iceberg and i really am not meltng right?




You seem to really be into the inbred thing eh? 
Drip drip drip drip you know whhat that is? That's just you having a major meltdown. Keep making yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> That's cool every team needs a fluffer and a fat boy to titty fuck. So you made a football team? Does it hurt that I was a 4 sport stud? Basketball,volleyball, football and rugby. Eat shit nurse
> 
> Yeah he randomly tried to neg me but he can't it gave me 0 haha congrats on making him melt secdri.


hahahahaha you dumb fucking liar.... hahaha i just caught you again. Congrats bitch i was a 3 sport athlete in high school. Baseball, basketball, football. Was not that good at baseball... but anyway guys lets think abouth this. Boss was supposedly a 4 sport athlete at high school level. I know its high school because one of the best athletes (and even this is rare) of all time at collegiate level was Bo Jackson who was a dual (2) sport athlete and if you played four at any college you would be famous and there never has been one. Now here comes the funny part bitch. I was a true 3 sport athlete in High School and if you were one you would know that Football and Rugby seasons are at the exact same time thus you can only play one or the other. Next up basketball and volleyball which are also played at the same time which means you lied and at most played 2 sports. You probably lied and played "let the football, Rugby,Basketball, And volleyball team fuck me in the ass". Next up is how many of you remember even having a mens volleyball team? So quit trying to be an e warrior


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> You seem to really be into the inbred thing eh?
> Drip drip drip drip you know whhat that is? That's just you having a major meltdown. Keep making yourself look like an idiot.


 Hmmm thats weird i thought the drip drip drip was your fuck buddy giving you ghonnorea


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

Alright since these bitches are not responding and they stopped at the same time they are the same person or busy fucking each other. Either way I got bills to pay so I got to go to work tomorow. Hope these fuck bitches leave some more stupid lies so i can shut them the fuck up


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> hahahahaha you dumb fucking liar.... hahaha i just caught you again. Congrats bitch i was a 3 sport athlete in high school. Baseball, basketball, football. Was not that good at baseball... but anyway guys lets think abouth this. Boss was supposedly a 4 sport athlete at high school level. I know its high school because one of the best athletes (and even this is rare) of all time at collegiate level was Bo Jackson who was a dual (2) sport athlete and if you played four at any college you would be famous and there never has been one. Now here comes the funny part bitch. I was a true 3 sport athlete in High School and if you were one you would know that Football and Rugby seasons are at the exact same time thus you can only play one or the other. Next up basketball and volleyball which are also played at the same time which means you lied and at most played 2 sports. You probably lied and played "let the football, Rugby,Basketball, And volleyball team fuck me in the ass". Next up is how many of you remember even having a mens volleyball team? So quit trying to be an e warrior




I'm not talking highschool. I was being recruited hard for volleyball. Football york university wanted me because I played for a team there scout helped coach. Basketball I was ok but still was asked by 3 schools. I played volleyball football and basketball during highschool. Rugby was picked up two years ago and I'm already provincial level. Don't be jealous you fat little pharmacist.

Football is in the fall. Rugby is spring. My rugby season now is april-november so I guess you caught me in a lie? I play with a guy from wake forest and he doesn't even start for my team. He's my backup so eat shit chump. 

And no I had my STD treated. One pill is all it took condoms are for homos


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Alright since these bitches are not responding and they stopped at the same time they are the same person or busy fucking each other. Either way I got bills to pay so I got to go to work tomorow. Hope these fuck bitches leave some more stupid lies so i can shut them the fuck up




Yeah the street corner is lonely without your fat ass. Don't forget to make thhem use a rubber when they plow your fat ass. Aids in huge among the gays. Just ask custom.
Just remember there are tons of pro athletes who could be in different sports. I'm not a pro and never claimed I was. University/college level is not that hard to make when you have good genetics.

I really hope you continue with your melt tomorrow when other people can truly rip into you.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> I'm not talking highschool. I was being recruited hard for volleyball. Football york university wanted me because I played for a team there scout helped coach. Basketball I was ok but still was asked by 3 schools. I played volleyball football and basketball during highschool. Rugby was picked up two years ago and I'm already provincial level. Don't be jealous you fat little pharmacist.
> 
> Football is in the fall. Rugby is spring. My rugby season now is april-november so I guess you caught me in a lie? I play with a guy from wake forest and he doesn't even start for my team. He's my backup so eat shit chump.
> 
> And no I had my STD treated. One pill is all it took condoms are for homos


hahahaha You are a dumbass... You said you werent talking high school in the first line. Then in the second line you said you were being recruited which means you had to play high school ball. Next up is volleyball. Glad to know you have a vagina to play volleyball. next up volleyball and basketball are played at the same time. I know this because we had to share court time with the volleyball team. Girls volleyball team cocksucker. Next up your a dumbass again. Fat and little are two contradictory words and you called me fat and little in the same sentence... And from everything you said you still never played a dam thing other than your boyfriends ass in college. Hey not everyones good enough to play college ball superstar. You just didnt measure up


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> hahahaha You are a dumbass... You said you werent talking high school in the first line. Then in the second line you said you were being recruited which means you had to play high school ball. Next up is volleyball. Glad to know you have a vagina to play volleyball. next up volleyball and basketball are played at the same time. I know this because we had to share court time with the volleyball team. Girls volleyball team cocksucker. Next up your a dumbass again. Fat and little are two contradictory words and you called me fat and little in the same sentence... And from everything you said you still never played a dam thing other than your boyfriends ass in college. Hey not everyones good enough to play college ball superstar. You just didnt measure up


 Shit. With all your stupidity i forgot to point out your lying again. You are talking to a pharmacist. There is no std  that goes away with one pill. By the way they normally give you an injection in the vicinity of the infection. so basically near your asshole


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Shit. With all your stupidity i forgot to point out your lying again. You are talking to a pharmacist. There is no std  that goes away with one pill. By the way they normally give you an injection in the vicinity of the infection. so basically near your asshole




Yeah womans volleyball is the same time as mens bball. Vball in hhighschool was fall. Thought I said high level meaning I was able to play post secondary. And chlamydia is one pill. Ghonnorea is one weeks worth. Thought you were a pharmacist? Don't be mad that I just proved you wrong at your own profession. You probably are all about the man meat injection into your asshole eh?   Come at me juden I got my bases covered. That's pretty funny you just failed hhard chump


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

any of you fags eat 'iceberg lettuce'? Just askin'


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Yeah womans volleyball is the same time as mens bball. Vball in hhighschool was fall. Thought I said high level meaning I was able to play post secondary. And chlamydia is one pill. Ghonnorea is one weeks worth. Thought you were a pharmacist? Don't be mad that I just proved you wrong at your own profession. You probably are all about the man meat injection into your asshole eh? Come at me juden I got my bases covered. That's pretty funny you just failed hhard chump


 Actually Chlamydia treatment is Doxycycline 2 pills a day for a week. So you may still have it buddy unless you took a magic pill


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Actually Chlamydia treatment is Doxycycline 2 pills a day for a week. So you may still have it buddy unless you took a magic pill




Well one of the two is one pill... And I'm quite sure its chlamydia. I know a girl and guy and they both had one pill. Thanks doctor keep em coming you're an idiot


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Well one of the two is one pill... And I'm quite sure its chlamydia. I know a girl and guy and they both had one pill. Thanks doctor keep em coming you're an idiot


Actually they are both treated with doxycycline with 2 pills a day for a week. The reason is that its very common to have both at the same time thus you are treated with pills that kill both. Any other lies. And your doctor comment was quite funny since i got my doctorates of pharmacy degree technically you have to call me doc. Any other questions salad tosser


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Wrong again...


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Actually they are both treated with doxycycline with 2 pills a day for a week. The reason is that its very common to have both at the same time thus you are treated with pills that kill both. Any other lies. And your doctor comment was quite funny since i got my doctorates of pharmacy degree technically you have to call me doc. Any other questions salad tosser




Doctor dumbass is here watch out folks hehs coming to milk your penis


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Wrong again...


 Lol you got any proof buddy? Lol I deal with meds all day long. Why dont you look up doxycycline and stfu


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Doctor dumbass is here watch out folks hehs coming to milk your penis


 Here you go illiterate buddy read and STFU

Doxycycline Information from Drugs.com


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Doctor dumbass is here watch out folks hehs coming to milk your penis


 In Case you are too dumb to hit the link


*What is doxycycline?*




Doxycycline is a tetracycline antibiotic. It fights bacteria in the body.
Doxycycline is used to treat many different bacterial infections, such as urinary tract infections, acne, gonorrhea, and chlamydia, periodontitis (gum disease), and others.


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

1 pill nigga that's what they were given. Don't stress. Too hard on this man. It doesn't matter what you post because you're still obese and a doucuhebag. Hopefully those pills work for you.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> 1 pill nigga that's what they were given. Don't stress. Too hard on this man. It doesn't matter what you post because you're still obese and a doucuhebag. Hopefully those pills work for you.


Well then apparently you can't put 1 and 1 together. If they only got 1 pill each you dumb ignorant  son of a bitch they dont have ghonnorhea or chlamidya since i just showed you the dam treatment. Fucking Douche. Dont you have some kind of story to come up with now since ive proved you were lying and wrong again? or are you busy sucking dick you queer? Im pretty sure that clap you were hearing on top of the roof was just your pubic mound slapping against your fuck buddies leg since you were balls deep in him


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> 1 pill nigga that's what they were given. Don't stress. Too hard on this man. It doesn't matter what you post because you're still obese and a doucuhebag. Hopefully those pills work for you.


 And by the way i would rather be obese than pure white trailer trash. You will never amount to anything so do us all a favor and kill yourself. That should be our next poll. To vote if ignorant bitches like you should go kill themselves. God dam would you have a lot of votes. But I guess the least i could hope for is that your sterile so your disease doesnt spread trailer boy


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Funny story my job is more important then yours. My house is much bigger. My truck is much nicer. My dick is much larger. You done yet ? I'm getting bored of you


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Well then apparently you can't put 1 and 1 together. If they only got 1 pill each you dumb ignorant  son of a bitch they dont have ghonnorhea or chlamidya since i just showed you the dam treatment. Fucking Douche. Dont you have some kind of story to come up with now since ive proved you were lying and wrong again? or are you busy sucking dick you queer? Im pretty sure that clap you were hearing on top of the roof was just your pubic mound slapping against your fuck buddies leg since you were balls deep in him



Actually they did.  You mad bro? Your shits weak. So tell me what a pig like you is doing on a workout site you should be on the kfc site  ya big baby bitch crying like a child.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

I know how you feel. There this fat retard that stalks me on here, oh wait thats you!! Fuck off fat man!!!


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Funny story my job is more important then yours. My house is much bigger. My truck is much nicer. My dick is much larger. You done yet ? I'm getting bored of you


Yeah your job is more important. People get pissed if you don't ask if they would like to supersize. And you have been nothing but a liar. But technically a trailer isnt a house so that points gone. Seeing how i dont have an official trailer trash mobile like you I'd hope your truck is nicer since i dont own one trailer trash. And as far as your vagina is con cerned yes it does smell like fish from all the dick you've been getting. Hahaha we have all seen Dog the Bounty Hunter and seen the trailer trash you live in Hawaii. You are the shit on the bottom of humanities shoes and i think if someone were to push you off a building they would get a humanitarian award. And let me guess your truck is big as fuck? Thats male inferiority complex


----------



## cube789 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


Boss lies about every dam thing and all night i have caught him in lies. Hes a true e warrior. He starts shit with people and then drags their family into it so i decided to drag his in and return the favor since he likes talking shit all the time


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Actually they did. You mad bro? Your shits weak. So tell me what a pig like you is doing on a workout site you should be on the kfc site  ya big baby bitch crying like a child.


Bitch boy you have been caught in so many dam lies. I am a pharmacist and i posted medication to cure your friends std (probably you and your fuck buddies) and showed medical proof of what medicine and how many you gotta take. But no the liar of the IM forums knows better than everyone even though every word out of your mouth is a lie you chode


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Bitch boy you have been caught in so many dam lies. I am a pharmacist and i posted medication to cure your friends std (probably you and your fuck buddies) and showed medical proof of what medicine and how many you gotta take. But no the liar of the IM forums knows better than everyone even though every word out of your mouth is a lie you chode




That's funny you haven't caught me in one lie. I explain every single thing that you thought was a lie. Yeah I live in canada not hawaii 


I stalk you dlats? You pm me and some how made your way into this thread.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Coolhandjames-----><------DGG



Coolhandjames------->  <--------- Your mom... COME AT ME !


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

I was in this thread before you fat slob. Your an e lifter bitch! You talk shit like you know me, you stalked me fagget. I havent been with WP for months but somehow your noob ass knows my life story? You are a creepy fat internet predator and a liar. You wont post a picture because you are too embarassed but critique others, go fuck yourself.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> That's funny you haven't caught me in one lie. I explain every single thing that you thought was a lie. Yeah I live in canada not hawaii
> 
> 
> I stalk you dlats? You pm me and some how made your way into this thread.


 Oh. Well thats cute bitch. The problem with your explanations is (and everyone can go back and read them) is that your explanations have more lies in it and i prove those are lies and the cycle starts all over. I'm betting you have never seen the inside of a gym. I can almost bet that you are a fat sack of shit with a mcdonalds reward card that has never seen a vagina in life other than internet vagina and like talking shit to make yourself feel good about your existence you piss ant


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Coolhandjames------->  <--------- Your mom... COME AT ME !


 Cone on bro. You dont want his mom. thats sloppy 53rds. Now you gotta come see me to get pills to get rid of all the shit. At least you are eskimo brothers with that incest bastard now


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I was in this thread before you fat slob. Your an e lifter bitch! You talk shit like you know me, you stalked me fagget. I havent been with WP for months but somehow your noob ass knows my life story? You are a creepy fat internet predator and a liar. You wont post a picture because you are too embarassed but critique others, go fuck yourself.


 Calm down bro. That inbred bitch will post pictures as soon as he can figure out how to use google images


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I was in this thread before you fat slob. Your an e lifter bitch! You talk shit like you know me, you stalked me fagget. I havent been with WP for months but somehow your noob ass knows my life story? You are a creepy fat internet predator and a liar. You wont post a picture because you are too embarassed but critique others, go fuck yourself.




You were still lying to people saying how good WP was. That makes you garbage. Your only pic you look pregnant. You beg everyone for pictures. Sounds like someone wants to jerkoff to male members on here. 

Ben you're an idiot. That is all I need to say. I have not lied in one post. Just because you can't do it doesn't mean I can't. My brother is the same just isn't as big yet. Genetics is what you need dlats not tren


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

Nah he wont hes a fucken poser dude. He reminds me of the news clips of little kids throwing rocks at army tanks. Wtf is that going to do?!??! I have a deep hatred for e builders.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> You were still lying to people saying how good WP was. That makes you garbage. Your only pic you look pregnant. You beg everyone for pictures. Sounds like someone wants to jerkoff to male members on here.
> 
> Ben you're an idiot. That is all I need to say. I have not lied in one post. Just because you can't do it doesn't mean I can't. My brother is the same just isn't as big yet. Genetics is what you need dlats not tren


Whats wrong bitch boy? No more smart ass lies? Come on I beg of you to start saying something so I can squash your shit again. Come at me Bitch


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> You were still lying to people saying how good WP was. That makes you garbage. Your only pic you look pregnant. You beg everyone for pictures. Sounds like someone wants to jerkoff to male members on here.
> 
> Ben you're an idiot. That is all I need to say. I have not lied in one post. Just because you can't do it doesn't mean I can't. My brother is the same just isn't as big yet. Genetics is what you need dlats not tren



You dont need any gear. A fucken hacksaw wouldnt get you cut, your a fake. Everyone is laughing at you hiding away. Noone respects a poser. You obviously have never even studied aas because you think tren is somehow different from any other hormone. Please stop the lies you are pathetic. I could never pretend to be an athlete and carry on like you.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Nah he wont hes a fucken poser dude. He reminds me of the news clips of little kids throwing rocks at army tanks. Wtf is that going to do?!??! I have a deep hatred for e builders.


 Lol the poser is what i implied with google images. Only reason I got involved is because he lies and talks so much shit and then drug families into his little e war. I bet you he is built like a fat garden gnome


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> You dont need any gear. A fucken hacksaw wouldnt get you cut, your a fake. Everyone is laughing at you hiding away. Noone respects a poser. You obviously have never even studied aas because you think tren is somehow different from any other hormone. Please stop the lies you are pathetic. I could never pretend to be an athlete and carry on like you.


 If he didnt live so far away i would invite him to play some football with us. See what superstar got since we are only div 1-aa he should be able to destroy my team. And earlier in the night i disproved him being an athlete too


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Whats wrong bitch boy? No more smart ass lies? Come on I beg of you to start saying something so I can squash your shit again. Come at me Bitch




So saying " you're lying" is squashing me? For that to work it has to be a lie that you're actually calling out. Youre almost as retarded as this dlats. Guys 30 taking tren and I'm still better then he is. Fuck azza is leaner then you


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> If he didnt live so far away i would invite him to play some football with us. See what superstar got since we are only div 1-aa he should be able to destroy my team. And earlier in the night i disproved him being an athlete too



You didn't disprove anything. All you said was idont believev you then rambled on about bo jackson playing two sports pro or something. You proved nothing. Bbut honestly if it makes you feel better then you can tell youself that I guess. Thanks for the company ben you made my night at work funny as fuck.


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Also you can fornicate my sister... She's a crack addicted prostitute. Don't catch anything dude. Fucked up thing is I'm dead serious. Have a great day you two cum dumpsters


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> So saying " you're lying" is squashing me? For that to work it has to be a lie that you're actually calling out. Youre almost as retarded as this dlats. Guys 30 taking tren and I'm still better then he is. Fuck azza is leaner then you


Well i did catch you in all those lies you chode. Fat Bastard off of Austin Powers is Leaner than you. I bet you are fucking eating fast food right now fat fuck. post pics of yourself up you fat sloppy bitch. If you cant fit all of you on one picture frame then take several pictures you fucking land whale


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

That's funny the self admitting fat fuck is calling the rugby player fat? That's actually kind of funny that you just said exactly what dlats says over and over. Someones been studying. Not sure a liar and a cheat aka former wp rep is someone to look up to.


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Just bebcause something is hard to believe does not mean its not the truth. Pharmacist seems to have a lot of spare time at work. You must be lying and really a jobless drunken fool. Oh I caught your lie! Oh nooooo


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

Rugby is fucken gay!! Who can name a famous rugby player besides azza and the cap? *crickets* exactly, your canadian. You get respect if you play hockey football basketball nobody gives too fucks about a bunch of fat queers in booty shorts playing tag with a fucked up ball. Boss scored once by inserting the entire ball up his enormous gaped shit pipe.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> That's funny the self admitting fat fuck is calling the rugby player fat? That's actually kind of funny that you just said exactly what dlats says over and over. Someones been studying. Not sure a liar and a cheat aka former wp rep is someone to look up to.


 Lol Fuck boy i admit im fat. Problem is from all the lies you have been caught in I am guessing your a fat fuck too and I know you are in worse shape than me. Your version of exercise is walking to the fridge. You have lied the whole time and have been caught the whole time so all i am going to say is post pictures dough boy


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Just bebcause something is hard to believe does not mean its not the truth. Pharmacist seems to have a lot of spare time at work. You must be lying and really a jobless drunken fool. Oh I caught your lie! Oh nooooo


 Lol here in America we have walgreens pharmacy and we are open 24/7. So unless your ass was stalkin me and checked my work schedule you can go suck a cock you dick munch


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Rugby is fucken gay!! Who can name a famous rugby player besides azza and the cap? *crickets* exactly, your canadian. You get respect if you play hockey football basketball nobody gives too fucks about a bunch of fat queers in booty shorts playing tag with a fucked up ball. Boss scored once by inserting the entire ball up his enormous gaped shit pipe.


 You think thats funny bro. This bitch was trying to brag last night about being a good high school volleyball player. I dont remember the last time i saw a high school with a mens volleyball team which is one of the lies i caught him in


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Dlats look up jonah lomu and sonny bills on youtube. After you watch a feww different videos give me your honest thoughts on the sport. Be honest don't just be a cock sucker. Ps I played hockey basketball and football. Was not so great at hockey haha


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> You think thats funny bro. This bitch was trying to brag last night about being a good high school volleyball player. I dont remember the last time i saw a high school with a mens volleyball team which is one of the lies i caught him in



All the schools in ottawa have teams you jacckass so do all the cis and ncaa universities. Guess I'm lying though. There's no way you're really this fucked stupid! There is no fucking way


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Dlats look up jonah lomu and sonny bills on youtube. After you watch a feww different videos give me your honest thoughts on the sport. Be honest don't just be a cock sucker. Ps I played hockey basketball and football. Was not so great at hockey haha


 Another lie bitch boy. Dlats mentioned hockey and all of a sudden you played it when last night you played volleyball basketball,rugby, and football


----------



## carmineb (Feb 6, 2012)

its got to be a lesbian, i cant imagine anything else (one that loks like a dude)


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> That's cool every team needs a fluffer and a fat boy to titty fuck. So you made a football team? Does it hurt that I was a 4 sport stud? Basketball,volleyball, football and rugby. Eat shit nurse
> 
> Yeah he randomly tried to neg me but he can't it gave me 0 haha congrats on making him melt secdri.


So whats your new line bitch. come on Lie you fat sack of shit


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Another lie bitch boy. Dlats mentioned hockey and all of a sudden you played it when last night you played volleyball basketball,rugby, and football




Ice hockey I stopped in gr7. Floor hockey I play every sunday. I mentioned the sports I was good at. If you want all the ones I played including the ones I wasn't good at then I can make a new list?


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> So whats your new line bitch. come on Lie you fat sack of shit



We've already went over this and agreed you're the fat one haha


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> All the schools in ottawa have teams you jacckass so do all the cis and ncaa universities. Guess I'm lying though. There's no way you're really this fucked stupid! There is no fucking way


Lol all of them... hahahahahahaha. Fucking dumbfuck in ncaa there is only 82 schools in division 1,2, and 3 that have mens volleyball

College, University Volleyball

thats the source


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure your understanding me I DONT CARE! quit stalking me and we are good.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> We've already went over this and agreed you're the fat one haha


 
And we have all agreed that your fat too buddy. And just to add on to my last comment there is 82 colleges out of 1278 colleges that offer mens volleyball.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> That's funny the self admitting fat fuck is calling the rugby player fat? That's actually kind of funny that you just said exactly what dlats says over and over. Someones been studying. Not sure a liar and a cheat aka former wp rep is someone to look up to.


 Yeah you play rugby alright


----------



## colochine (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol this thread is awesome.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 6, 2012)

Boss plays in the two hand touch rugby leauge.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 6, 2012)

God, a sandwich sounds so good right now!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 6, 2012)

This poll isnt too bad, considering KOS is known all over the place, and Madmann is only known down here, but has almost the same amount of votes.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so the big dude with 50 plus vids....400 wifey pics everyone loved...an obvious trainer at the very least...is hated more than an anonymous loudmouth who never shuts up? that speaks volumes about this site...you are all a bunch of pussy motherfuckers....afraid of the fighter....typical


 
You're stupidity keeps reaching new heights if you think "everyone"
loved seeing shots of your manly "wife" who really wears the pants
in the backwoods house pampering overweight fatheaded pussies
who kill sandwiches in under 5 minutes, you double-gut bitch.




bigbenj said:


> God, a sandwich sounds so good right now!


 
If it prevents from you posting then go for it.



bigbenj said:


> This poll isnt too bad, considering KOS is known all over the place, and Madmann is only known down here, but has almost the same amount of votes.


 
I'm everywhere, you just don't know it and don't need to know!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> any of you fags eat 'iceberg lettuce'? Just askin'


 
Big Bump!


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

So who got banned?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> So who got banned?


 
Whoever reaches 50 votes . .  otherwise there just isnt enough hate!


----------



## Saney (Feb 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Whoever reaches 50 votes . .  otherwise there just isnt enough hate!



No nigger..


after 1 week of Voting, who ever has the most votes gets banned.

Fuck this 50 rule.. thats ridiculous 


Ban KOS! NOWWWW!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> No nigger..
> 
> 
> after 1 week of Voting, who ever has the most votes gets banned.
> ...


 
 . .  that's going to be hard when he just won IM's most Adorable MuscleBear member off you Saney


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Bjg


 
Exactly what I was thinking.  Throw Vancouver on this list as well.


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Lol all of them... hahahahahahaha. Fucking dumbfuck in ncaa there is only 82 schools in division 1,2, and 3 that have mens volleyball
> 
> College, University Volleyball
> 
> thats the source



Said I was recruited to play didn't say I went and played you stuppid fuck. And I don't live in the states. Fuck you're an idiot


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Vancunter needs to be on this list, i thought Madman would be in front……..he has to win something…..


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Not sure your understanding me I DONT CARE! quit stalking me and we are good.



You came in here and started saying shit to me. YOU send me pm's all the fucking time. If that is some how me stalking you then I am sorry for that. Ill try to make you stop pminng me and commenting.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Said I was recruited to play didn't say I went and played you stuppid fuck. And I don't live in the states. Fuck you're an idiot


 I Highly doubt it bitch. That was your next lie you said every ncaa school has a mens volleyball team and i just disproved you and your response is "I dont live in the usa" thats a dumbass comment. And just to clarify people there is no such thing as a canadian ncaa and there isnt any canadian teams in the ncaa. Here is the source.

NCAA Expanding into Canada

So Bitch bring it


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Boss plays in the two hand touch rugby leauge.


HAHAHA there are probably people on every team in the league that have groping charges against him.


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> I Highly doubt it bitch. That was your next lie you said every ncaa school has a mens volleyball team and i just disproved you and your response is "I dont live in the usa" thats a dumbass comment. And just to clarify people there is no such thing as a canadian ncaa and there isnt any canadian teams in the ncaa. Here is the source.
> 
> NCAA Expanding into Canada
> 
> So Bitch bring it





Someone can't read I said cis you stupid fuck go google so you understand you're making yourself look so stupid


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> All the schools in ottawa have teams you jacckass so do all the cis *and ncaa universities.* Guess I'm lying though. There's no way you're really this fucked stupid! There is no fucking way


So bitch read the bold. I know it is getting hard for you to keep up with all your lies. Now bitch boy who looks stupid now... I believe that says all ncaa.... Fucking dumbass


----------



## boss (Feb 6, 2012)

Saying all the cis and ncaa schools have volleyball? Ok so what's your point here? Never said I was looked at for ncaa :s.  Yeah I'm guessing most big ncaa schools have volleyball teams seeing as I have seen many games on tv. Dude I have no idea what you're trying to get at...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

boss said:


> Saying all the cis and ncaa schools have volleyball? Ok so what's your point here? Never said I was looked at for ncaa :s. Yeah I'm guessing most big ncaa schools have volleyball teams seeing as I have seen many games on tv. Dude I have no idea what you're trying to get at...


 My point is you got caught lying again. Officialy by NCAA sources there are only 23 Div 1 schools with volleyball teams out of 122 div 1 universities. Just quit lying bitch. And who looks like the dumbass now. You earlier made your point after i said i cant remember the last school ive seen and your reply was all ncaa schools have it dumbass


----------



## colochine (Feb 6, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> My point is you got caught lying again. Officialy by NCAA sources there are only 23 Div 1 schools with volleyball teams out of 122 div 1 universities. Just quit lying bitch. And who looks like the dumbass now. You earlier made your point after i said i cant remember the last school ive seen and your reply was all ncaa schools have it dumbass



You look like a dumbass... e-badass

e-pharmacist... Fag


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

colochine said:


> You look like a dumbass... e-badass
> 
> e-pharmacist... Fag


I really am a pharmacist. BUt ok pokemon boy it is past your bed time so stfu. Talking about an e warrior. You are one too and you are also a cyber stalker because I am pretty sure you went on my page to see where i was talking to people.


----------



## colochine (Feb 6, 2012)

bigbamaben said:


> i really am a pharmacist. But ok pokemon boy it is past your bed time so stfu. Talking about an e warrior. You are one too and you are also a cyber stalker because i am pretty sure you went on my page to see where i was talking to people.


View attachment 40053


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 6, 2012)

colochine said:


> View attachment 40053


Here you go bro found you a new avatar


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> You look like a dumbass... e-badass
> 
> e-pharmacist... Fag





Bigbabyben gets owned again. I assumemd ncaa had it because I've seen games on tv. Do I care if they all actually have a team? No. Glad you looked it up for me. Fuck you're a loser. You're trying way to hard. Does it bother you that my backup plays rugby at wake forest? 
 keep it coming I am loving your posts


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Here you go bro found you a new avatar



Thanks...so that looks nothing like
My current avatar but according to you they are both Pokemon?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Thanks...so that looks nothing like
> My current avatar but according to you they are both Pokemon?


haha it is some childish shit like that


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Babyben what version of the sims are you an e pharmacist in? I was never offered that job in the game. 

Hey colochine did you know its just one pill for chlamydia to be cured now? No point in condoms if its one pill.


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Babyben what version of the sims are you an e pharmacist in? I was never offered that job in the game.
> 
> Hey colochine did you know its just one pill for chlamydia to be cured now? No point in condoms if its one pill.



Lol. Spray and pray...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Babyben what version of the sims are you an e pharmacist in? I was never offered that job in the game.
> 
> Hey colochine did you know its just one pill for chlamydia to be cured now? No point in condoms if its one pill.


According to this Dumbass it is one pill. According to the Pharmacist it is Doxycycline 2 pills a day for 7 DAYs. All online med sites say the same but not this TWAT. Dont try changing shit around. Now answer you fucking liar about what i caught you in.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Babyben what version of the sims are you an e pharmacist in? I was never offered that job in the game.
> 
> Hey colochine did you know its just one pill for chlamydia to be cured now? No point in condoms if its one pill.


 You were never offered a job in real life either


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


>



You would have easily gotten my vote.


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> According to this Dumbass it is one pill. According to the Pharmacist it is Doxycycline 2 pills a day for 7 DAYs. All online med sites say the same but not this TWAT. Dont try changing shit around. Now answer you fucking liar about what i caught you in.



Funny how he capitalizes Dumbass and Pharmacist..


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> According to this Dumbass it is one pill. According to the Pharmacist it is Doxycycline 2 pills a day for 7 DAYs. All online med sites say the same but not this TWAT. Dont try changing shit around. Now answer you fucking liar about what i caught you in.




Well my peepee doesn't burn or drip and I just took one pill. What lie did you catch me in? Did you know I'm at work now?  Are you on your period? I think your local pharmacy might have some heavy flow tampons if you need some. 1 pill to cure them all. Does your boyfriend give you a reach around when he fucks you? You seem really frustrated. I thought maybe he gave up on reach arounds


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Funny how he capitalizes Dumbass and Pharmacist..


 Capitalization is used to put emphasis on a specific word in a group of words, DUMBASS or Dumbass. See how it got your attention Spick


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Capitalization is used to put emphasis on a specific word in a group of words, DUMBASS or Dumbass. See how it got your attention Spick



Whoa bamaben with the name calling I'd expect more intellect from an e-pharmacist.


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Capitalization is used to put emphasis on a specific word in a group of words, DUMBASS or Dumbass. See how it got your attention Spick




Does that mean you have sex with your dad?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Whoa bamaben with the name calling I'd expect more intellect from an e-pharmacist.


 
Id Expect more from an e warrior like yourself. Fuckin shit i wish you lived in Alabama so you and your twenty Scum children can be deported


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Id Expect more from an e warrior like yourself. Fuckin shit i wish you lived in Alabama so you and your twenty Scum children can be deported



Alabama...cool story bro.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Does that mean you have sex with your dad?


 I mean I know you are a dumbass buddy but I expected you to at least have the intellect and vocabulary of an 8 year old. But your crack addict sister was good bro. The only problem is there was 50 guys lined up to fuck her but your mom and brother came out and helped her out so the line moved pretty quick


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Id Expect more from an e warrior like yourself. Fuckin shit i wish you lived in Alabama so you and your twenty Scum children can be deported




Colochine you certainly know how to please a woman! Twenty children is a lot. Maybe you could cum on bens eye and let him count your sperm? I bet its high.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Alabama...cool story bro.


 Sorry Wetback...Sí Alabama
Cool Story bro.... haha how original


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Sorry Wetback...Sí Alabama
> Cool Story bro.... haha how original



I know.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> I mean I know you are a dumbass buddy but I expected you to at least have the intellect and vocabulary of an 8 year old. But your crack addict sister was good bro. The only problem is there was 50 guys lined up to fuck her but your mom and brother came out and helped her out so the line moved pretty quick





That's cool my mother and brother died two years ago in a car accident.  A truck driver was twice the legal limit and crossed lanes. Thanks for bringing them up.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Colochine you certainly know how to please a woman! Twenty children is a lot. Maybe you could cum on bens eye and let him count your sperm? I bet its high.


No. Most wetbacks have a shit load of children because Most hispanic countries are strict roman catholics and they dont believe in condoms. And I am sure you would enjoy it so much more as long as your fuck buddy didnt find out. Where is he at?


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> No. Most wetbacks have a shit load of children because Most hispanic countries are strict roman catholics and they dont believe in condoms. And I am sure you would enjoy it so much more as long as your fuck buddy didnt find out. Where is he at?



Ya don't say?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> That's cool my mother and brother died two years ago in a car accident. A truck driver was twice the legal limit and crossed lanes. Thanks for bringing them up.


 You got the truck Drivers name? I want to give him a community service award. Hmmm Well i Guess we can all go shit on their graves. May they burn


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> No. Most wetbacks have a shit load of children because Most hispanic countries are strict roman catholics and they dont believe in condoms. And I am sure you would enjoy it so much more as long as your fuck buddy didnt find out. Where is he at?


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> You got the truck Drivers name? I want to give him a community service award. Hmmm Well i Guess we can all go shit on their graves. May they burn





What's wrong with you? Were you not loved as a child? Were you molested too much? Know your limits you fat cunt. That's what's fucked about you e fags you have no limits. In real life say that to someone and you'll end up paying a serious price


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> What's wrong with you? Were you not loved as a child? Were you molested too much? Know your limits you fat cunt. That's what's fucked about you e fags you have no limits. In real life say that to someone and you'll end up paying a serious price


 You are the biggest e fag of them all... Im still waiting on the truck drivers name bitch. I dont want to leave this name on the check blank or the trophy... Oh and im going to need the address of the cemetery so i can shit on their graves... hahaha by the way yo got caught again


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

How shitty does your life have to be, or how much of a piece of shit do you have to be to make fun of the dead?

Please, enlighten me.


Before I gouge your eyes out and skull fuck the shit out of you. I will make you puke cum out of your eye socket.


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> You are the biggest e fag of them all... Im still waiting on the truck drivers name bitch. I dont want to leave this name on the check blank or the trophy... Oh and im going to need the address of the cemetery so i can shit on their graves... hahaha by the way yo got caught again


----------



## cube789 (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> You are the biggest e fag of them all... Im still waiting on the truck drivers name bitch. I dont want to leave this name on the check blank or the trophy... Oh and im going to need the address of the cemetery so i can shit on their graves... hahaha by the way yo got caught again


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> How shitty does your life have to be, or how much of a piece of shit do you have to be to make fun of the dead?
> 
> Please, enlighten me.
> 
> ...


First off you wont do shit e warrior. Second off if you read right I said caught you again. Why did i say that? Boss can explain that I wasnt actually making fun of the dead. I am getting ready for work but when i get back I will quote it for you buddy. You see earlier in this thread boss said that "It is not that big of a deal. Its just genetics. I mean my little brother is almost as big as me". So since he did not mention the past tense and the fact that his little brother is supposedly almost as big as him that means he is still alive. Furthermore i have a private message with boss where he saus his mom is still alive. So who is fucked up now? Me for messing with him about his imaginary dead family or him for pretending that his family is dead?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

Furthermore. On top of his family being alive and lying throughout the forum I believe this is in the anything goes if i am not mistaking. Why after everyone reads my previous post dont you guys go read the disclaimer


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dying is over rated, just ask Madmans mom, she is dying to be raped up the ass…...


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> First off you wont do shit e warrior. Second off if you read right I said caught you again. Why did i say that? Boss can explain that I wasnt actually making fun of the dead. I am getting ready for work but when i get back I will quote it for you buddy. You see earlier in this thread boss said that "It is not that big of a deal. Its just genetics. I mean my little brother is almost as big as me". So since he did not mention the past tense and the fact that his little brother is supposedly almost as big as him that means he is still alive. Furthermore i have a private message with boss where he saus his mom is still alive. So who is fucked up now? Me for messing with him about his imaginary dead family or him for pretending that his family is dead?





You stupid fuck I had two brothers now one and you know that because you saw me say that! My dad remaried in 98 ad she is my mom. Birth mom gone one brother gone You're fucked ben. Gtfo. She the messages make even more people hate you.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> First off you wont do shit e warrior. Second off if you read right I said caught you again. Why did i say that? Boss can explain that I wasnt actually making fun of the dead. I am getting ready for work but when i get back I will quote it for you buddy. You see earlier in this thread boss said that "It is not that big of a deal. Its just genetics. I mean my little brother is almost as big as me". So since he did not mention the past tense and the fact that his little brother is supposedly almost as big as him that means he is still alive. Furthermore i have a private message with boss where he saus his mom is still alive. So who is fucked up now? Me for messing with him about his imaginary dead family or him for pretending that his family is dead?


 





(not a pokemon)

why are you so mad brah ?


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBen versus BigBen.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> You stupid fuck I had two brothers now one and you know that because you saw me say that! My dad remaried in 98 ad she is my mom. Birth mom gone one brother gone You're fucked ben. Gtfo. She the messages make even more people hate you.


 No actually you never said that you had 2 brothers. And by the way I find it quite convenient that once i call you out on another lie that you happen to have such a convenient excuse. But Lets say (even though we all know its a lie) that they really are dead. When i make a comment like i did how come you automatically assumed i was talking about your dead mom and brother? I think you are full of shit because like you just explained your dad remarried in 98 and that is your mom and the other one is your birth mom. So when I said your mom (if you arent lying) you should have automatically thought of your Mom not your birth mom. Ok and now on to your next lie. be careful how you answer this because I already have something quoted if you lie. Your the youngest of your brothers?


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> (not a pokemon)
> 
> why are you so mad brah ?



Lol an avid world of Warcraft player comes to IM and forget how to interact with real people...it's quite sad...you'll be normal one day bigbama...


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

My money is on the one with bi polar. The e pharmacist is a bitter cunt and is worthless.


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> My money is on the one with bi polar. The e pharmacist is a bitter cunt and is worthless.



Agreed


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> My money is on the one with bi polar. The e pharmacist is a bitter cunt and is worthless.


 Your just mad because I called you out on all your lies bitch now answer if you are the youngest


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

We need a new thread " neg bigbamaben"


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> We need a new thread " neg bigbamaben"


 Are you the youngest, middle, or oldest?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Are you the youngest, middle, or oldest?


 Anything goes buddy so dont be a sour puss


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Well my peepee doesn't burn or drip and I just took one pill. What lie did you catch me in? Did you know I'm at work now? Are you on your period? I think your local pharmacy might have some heavy flow tampons if you need some. 1 pill to cure them all. Does your boyfriend give you a reach around when he fucks you? You seem really frustrated. I thought maybe he gave up on reach arounds


Lol cute. Another lie. Why would yours burn if it was your friend that caught it remember? haha and Like I said the treatment is Doxycycline 2 pills a day for a week. Dont talk shit because I have shown you plenty of sources you worthless POS


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Lol cute. Another lie. Why would yours burn if it was your friend that caught it remember? haha and Like I said the treatment is Doxycycline 2 pills a day for a week. Dont talk shit because I have shown you plenty of sources you worthless POS




1pill


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

If I prove you wrong delete your account you fucking cunt


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

You're the pharmacist so fucking agree to delete your account when I prove you wrong.  Don't argue just fucking agree and ill prove your dumb ass wrong


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> You're the pharmacist so fucking agree to delete your account when I prove you wrong. Don't argue just fucking agree and ill prove your dumb ass wrong


 Lol and If you are wrong you delete your account. By the way Azythromicin is no lo longer used because it is a penicillin derivative and people get immune to it very quick so its not used for chlamidya because it is used for certain other bacterial infections that we have no other treatment for. so buddy answer the dam question


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

My friend  went to vegas in december and she was given the one pill for it when she got back. Its still given out so fuck you. Delete your account. Even when you're proven wrong you won't man up and admit it. Canada still uses it so clearly it still works. 1 pill fuck you delete and gtfo. You're bitch


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

She had chlamydia mid decermber was given one pill and now it is gone. Eat shit and delete. You agreed so fucking do it now.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> My friend went to vegas in december and she was given the one pill for it when she got back. Its still given out so fuck you. Delete your account. Even when you're proven wrong you won't man up and admit it. Canada still uses it so clearly it still works. 1 pill fuck you delete and gtfo. You're bitch


Oh now its your friend with the std again. And no its really not buddy. I mean it is but not for std rather upper and lower respiratory infections, genital ulcers, and skin infections. Hate telling you that but oh well. People get immune to antibiotics to quick thus they save it for shit we dont have other meds for. Now answer and seriously answer do not try avoiding it. Are you the youngest, middle, or oldest


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't change the subject we both know that its given out. Now stick to your word and delete. Don't be a bitch about this. Be a fucking man.  I owned you again say it with me 1 pill


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Don't change the subject we both know that its given out. Now stick to your word and delete. Don't be a bitch about this. Be a fucking man. I owned you again say it with me 1 pill


No its not. and by the way bro i have asked you the same question for the last 15 minutes but yet you dont wanna answer and its because i know i got you...you are the youngest, middle, oldest


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Delete. Don't post on here again. Its. 1pill man up and stick to your fucking word. I won't answer another post you make because you're deleting your account. Fuck off you fat pig


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

Ahhh one pill i see now. She had a yeast infection secondary to the chlamydia and was prescribed diflucan. She probably didn't know any better so assumed it was for the clap.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Delete. Don't post on here again. Its. 1pill man up and stick to your fucking word. I won't answer another post you make because you're deleting your account. Fuck off you fat pig


 Fuck you and your fake dead family bro. You know I was about to expose you so you won't aswer. Tip of advice : Dont go into a forum where anything goes if you are gonna get that upset about a fake death in your family. Later Dick Munch


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

*What is doxycycline?* 
Doxycycline is a tetracycline antibiotic. It fights bacteria in the body.
Doxycycline is used to treat many different bacterial infections, such as urinary tract infections, acne, gonorrhea, and chlamydia, periodontitis (gum disease), and others

Doxycycline Information from Drugs.com


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> *What is doxycycline?*
> Doxycycline is a tetracycline antibiotic. It fights bacteria in the body.
> Doxycycline is used to treat many different bacterial infections, such as urinary tract infections, acne, gonorrhea, and chlamydia, periodontitis (gum disease), and others
> 
> Doxycycline Information from Drugs.com





Yup I never said that didn't work... I said 1 pill treats it too. You were wrong man up apologize and delete
 Just beb a fucking man you were wrong this threead fucking leave


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Ahhh one pill i see now. She had a yeast infection secondary to the chlamydia and was prescribed diflucan. She probably didn't know any better so assumed it was for the clap.


 Maybe buddy. The only way to tell is to see how she took the pill. When used as a pill (this scenario) it is actually inserted into the vagina along with cream. Normally its given as a shot though because its a larger dose in the shot and wont have to take multiple pills over days. How'd you come up with that? I was hinking Urinary tract infection as it causes a burning sensation when urinating?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Yup I never said that didn't work... I said 1 pill treats it too. You were wrong man up apologize and delete
> Just beb a fucking man you were wrong this threead fucking leave


 No I am not wrong as she got doxycycline for her chlamidya or she didnt have chlamidya. Zithromax is the prescription for the flu. The health care system does not allow it to be passed out for chlamidya because as people get sed to it and viruses grow immune to it we dont have a strong antibiotic for the flu. And technically you can use any antibiotic for just about any bac terial infection its just a matter of dosage and how many times you got to take it so they keep the good shit for the flu


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Azythromicin = 1 pill so fucking  delete your account. You agreed don't be an even bigger bitch. Keep your word. Follow through you fat slob


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2012)

> antibiotic for the flu


 
i thought the flu was viral.


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually her test was positive for clap and she took one pill and now its gone. I knew you'd be a bigbabybitch


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't have a most hated.  I might just hate most of you...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> i thought the flu was viral.


The flu is a viral infection. Iam not sure how much you know about medical history or medicine but long story short the flu is like aids. It is like aids in the sense that the flu can actually not kill you. The flu attacks your immune system and makes it very weak and you actually die from a bacterial infection that you catch while you have the flu. So you are given Tamiflu to attack the virus and get rid of it but you are also normally given zithromax with it to prevent bacterial infections. Tamiflu cant attack bacterias and Zithromax cant attack viruses so they are given together to prevent any ill effects of one or the other


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Actually her test was positive for clap and she took one pill and now its gone. I knew you'd be a bigbabybitch


Did you see her test? Did you see how she took the pill? Oh and im the baby but im not the one bitching about my imagnary dead family. By the way buddy delete your account because you are wrong. This whole argument was about chlamidya and "the clap" is ghonnorhea not chlamidya so she did not get rid of chlammidya at all because she didnt have it. Case closed


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> The flu is a viral infection. Iam not sure how much you know about medical history or medicine but long story short the flu is like aids. It is like aids in the sense that the flu can actually not kill you. The flu attacks your immune system and makes it very weak and you actually die from a bacterial infection that you catch while you have the flu. So you are given Tamiflu to attack the virus and get rid of it but you are also normally given zithromax with it to prevent bacterial infections. Tamiflu cant attack bacterias and Zithromax cant attack viruses so they are given together to prevent any ill effects of one or the other


 

Will i need only 1 pill to cure my flu, like with the clap? Or...?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> Will i need only 1 pill to cure my flu, like with the clap? Or...?


 Tamiflu you get a little book (cardboard brochure with pills in blisters) and you take 2 the first day then take the remaining ( either 4 or 5 cant remember i can tell you after i come back from work) pills. The zithromax also comes in a brochure of 5 (1g) pills that you take one a day until its used up. May I reccomend seeing a doc to get a prescription if you think you have the flu


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

If no one is really dead, and Bama knew this, I will admit I was a jackass and apologize.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If no one is really dead, and Bama knew this, I will admit I was a jackass and apologize.


Naw man its straight. I knew people wold jump all over me for it but I did it because I pay close attention to what people say so i knew he was lying and I was going to prove it more than what i did but now Boss doesnt want to answer my questions anymore so I have some proof but I believe in hard evidence and I cant absolutely prove it to you without his answer. He has just consistantly lied throughout this thread. My bad for calling you an e warrior


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If no one is really dead, and Bama knew this, I will admit I was a jackass and apologize.



Don't apologize this guys a fucking idiot and I don't even know wtf he's talking about. He knew I had two bbrothers and only one now. I made a reference about my mothers genetics she did play nationally for basketball i guess that mmeans she's alive? No you're fucked bama


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh and btw yes I saw the test cause I drove her to the doctors because she doesn't have a licence so yes it was the clap. Slit your throat. And die cock sucker


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^^ u niggas is still fackin wif each of other.

View attachment 40060


^^^ how in the fuck do u make the pix biggger ?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Don't apologize this guys a fucking idiot and I don't even know wtf he's talking about. He knew I had two bbrothers and only one now. I made a reference about my mothers genetics she did play nationally for basketball i guess that mmeans she's alive? No you're fucked bama


 Oh so now your birth mom played for the national team.... Really guy? and no you never said that before. And i actually know you dont have two brothers and the way you reffered to him and saying he *is *almost as big as you infers he is growing thus no dead. And by the way you agreed to therms so delete your account bro. You said your friend had chlammidya and got rid of it with one pill and i called bs and we made our bet. As you just stated in your post you *SAW* the test and she had the clap. The Clap is ghonnorhea which means she never had chlammidya and couldnt have gotten rid of it with 1 pill on top of all the other shit i told you because she never had it. Delete your account Bitch. Be a man of your word. And by the way you lying bitch I like how between the last 4 pages of this thread the chlammidya was yours, your male friends, and a female friend. So go ahead and delete it


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Oh and btw yes I saw the test cause I drove her to the doctors because she doesn't have a licence so yes it was the clap. Slit your throat. And die cock sucker


 Lol alright douche here is your next lie. You said earlier you live in Canada and your friend was in Vegas so how did you drive her to the doc? How old is she that she doesn't have a drivers license you pedophile. Next how the fuck did she get to Vegas? Of course she flew right? Any part of your lie im missing? DELETE YOUR ACCOUNT NOW


See what i mean with this bitch lying


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^^ u niggas is still fackin wif each of other.
> 
> View attachment 40060
> 
> ...


Lol yeah his lies are piling up though and if he is a man of his word he will delete his account asap. How do yall deal with bitches lying 24/7
 ?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

What an epic battle………….is there a winner between these 2 nutsacks yet?

Who has the knockout punch (post) sportsfans?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> What an epic battle………….is there a winner between these 2 nutsacks yet?
> 
> Who has the knockout punch (post) sportsfans?


 
The AZZA vs KOS sissified bitchfest ended a long time ago!

That's all I know, its not important enough to recall the results.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Growl my bum you imbecile, i am referring to Boss and BigMamaben……..


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Growl my bum you imbecile, i am referring to Boss and BigMamaben??????..


 
Your soiled and tangled panty, back and forth cum-off with KOS was far worse.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^ 
What Madmann shoves up his butt...

On weekends he goes all out and enjoys shoving das boot up his ass...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/84022.html
> ^^^
> What Madmann shoves up his butt...
> 
> On weekends he goes all out and enjoys shoving das boot up his ass...


 
*You're Detestable.*


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *You're Delectable.*


 
^^^







YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> ^^^


 
*You're Irrational.*


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah Seems as though Madmann goes out of his way to be an asswhole to the members... Strange kid he is..


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> Oh look same old post by dlats calling kos fat. Not sure how a fat guy can call another fat guy fat. Atleast kos knows he's fat. Dlats thinks he's the second coming of arnold.


If any of your idiots actually new dlats you would know he is a stand up guy and he aint fat retards, he wouldn't have been able to compete if he was HELLO.. all you posers who can barely curl a 25lb dumbbell always come out of the wood works for some Internet tuff guy routine, when you raisins should be in the gym in stead of on the keyboard all the time.

SIDE NOTE.
KOS is also a nice guy, I would get angry if I had a wife and peps were talking internet smack about her too. 

All you kiddo's need to just grow up, this is not a playground made to facilitate you e-bullies, this is a community made to help further the knowledge of bbders and fittness oriented people not a
sun-maid raisin farm.
Much love to the brothers who aint bickering over dumb shit.


----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

I like kos smashes guys on here. Dlats was a cunt to be before I ever said anything. Guess that means he's good though? Did you know its one pill to cure the clap? 






PurePersian said:


> If any of your idiots actually new dlats you would know he is a stand up guy and he aint fat retards, he wouldn't have been able to compete if he was HELLO.. all you posers who can barely curl a 25lb dumbbell always come out of the wood works for some Internet tuff guy routine, when you raisins should be in the gym in stead of on the keyboard all the time.
> 
> SIDE NOTE.
> KOS is also a nice guy, I would get angry if I had a wife and peps were talking internet smack about her too.
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well someone needs 2 pills…...


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> I like kos smashes guys on here. Dlats was a cunt to be before I ever said anything. Guess that means he's good though? Did you know its one pill to cure the clap?


 Well if he was a cunt to you before you ever said anything I can understand where your coming from, there is no need for disrespecting someone unjustly. I was only stating my own personal experiences with the guy. Im sure if you guys set on squashing it he would be up for it.

Huh.. never came across any reason why I should know that but thanks, if it ever comes up I will know now..


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 7, 2012)

Boss I have no idea who you are and if i said something about you im sure i didnt think it would scar you soo deeply. Sorry Im done e fighting its boring and im tired of it. Like purepersian said this is a bodybuilding site lets get back to the roots here.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tell em Persia


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

boss said:


> I like kos smashes guys on here. Dlats was a cunt to be before I ever said anything. Guess that means he's good though? Did you know its one pill to cure the clap?


 Yeah I am fucking done with this shit. Boss isn't going to be a man and hold up the deal and constantly lie. And bro i have already explained to you its not one pill. But whatever makes you happy in your miserable existence


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> If any of your idiots actually new dlats you would know he is a stand up guy and he aint fat retards, he wouldn't have been able to compete if he was HELLO.. all you posers who can barely curl a 25lb dumbbell always come out of the wood works for some Internet tuff guy routine, when you raisins should be in the gym in stead of on the keyboard all the time.
> 
> SIDE NOTE.
> KOS is also a nice guy, I would get angry if I had a wife and peps were talking internet smack about her too.
> ...


 
D-Lats is a cool cat in my book...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> D-Lats is a cool cat in my book...


Same here. Just gets attacked for no god dam reason. Think he has a target on him


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Same here. Just gets attacked for no god dam reason. Think he has a target on him



Fill any scripts today for chlamydia?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Fill any scripts today for chlamydia?


Recently yes. Today no. Bro if you are from Florida me saying I graduated from FAMU and still work in the area should tell you something if you are from Florida


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Same here. Just gets attacked for no god dam reason. Think he has a target on him


I attacked him originally for attacking KOS' wife. I would have done that to anyone who said the stuff he said.


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Recently yes. Today no. Bro if you are from Florida me saying I graduated from FAMU and still work in the area should tell you something if you are from Florida



You don't need pcat scores for fam... So you licensed in Alabama and Florida I have a couple of friends that graduated from fam one is a white guy too...pretty random.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> You don't need pcat scores for fam... So you licensed in Alabama and Florida I have a couple of friends that graduated from fam one is a white guy too...pretty random.


 Lol you would actually be surprised. And the FAMU comment is meant as in I work right by FAMU which is in a party city and a party college. Lol we probably hand out meds for stds around 20 times a week. And yeah i am licensed in both states for the year but i am not going to renew my Alabama License because thats more money out of my pocket. And even though FAMU is a HBCU I couldnt get a minority scholarship because around 80% of FAMU pharmacy student are white


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I attacked him originally for attacking KOS' wife. I would have done that to anyone who said the stuff he said.


 Yeah and I attacked boss for fucking with Dlats and double teaming him with his boyfriend


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Lol you would actually be surprised. And the FAMU comment is meant as in I work right by FAMU which is in a party city and a party college. Lol we probably hand out meds for stds around 20 times a week. And yeah i am licensed in both states for the year but i am not going to renew my Alabama License because thats more money out of my pocket. And even though FAMU is a HBCU I couldnt get a minority scholarship because around 80% of FAMU pharmacy student are white



Lol nice. A PharmD is a PharmD no matter where u got it from homie. But what is really annoying is the patels an shahs that come from Indian with some whack degree and barely speak English and have to have 5000 working hours in a pharmacy before they can sit for the boards...fuck them.


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol nice. A PharmD is a PharmD no matter where u got it from homie. But what is really annoying is the patels an shahs that come from Indian with some whack degree and barely speak English and have to have 5000 working hours in a pharmacy before they can sit for the boards...fuck them.


 Lol i got you beat on that one. To make sure we have a diverse speaking staff we hired this hispanic Pharmacy tech and sure as shit he does speak spanish fluently and has helped us out but he hardly speaks any english so he stands in the corner and waits for a hispanic person to come up. Lol FAMU has a really good Pharmacy program the only complaint I had was shit being stolen. By my sophomore year i had a handgun and 2 rifles


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Lol i got you beat on that one. To make sure we have a diverse speaking staff we hired this hispanic Pharmacy tech and sure as shit he does speak spanish fluently and has helped us out but he hardly speaks any english so he stands in the corner and waits for a hispanic person to come up. Lol FAMU has a really good Pharmacy program the only complaint I had was shit being stolen. By my sophomore year i had a handgun and 2 rifles


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 7, 2012)

colochine said:


>


Didnt even steal good shit... A week after i moved into my apartment they stole the drivers seat out of my 88 CRX... Should have known something was up finding an apartment for 300 a month thats freshly renovated and is located in French Town of Tallahasee... Should have been a give away


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann is a faggot and a virgin. KOS is neither.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann is a faggot and a virgin. KOS is neither.




But if he's a faggot, he probably lost his virginity at the expense of Tyrone's soul pole, right?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Anybody wanna guess who this is?



Holy fucking shit! Not what I expected in this thread. Hey, since he has tits, should it be considered tranny child pornography?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Holy fucking shit! Not what I expected in this thread. Hey, since he has tits, should it be considered tranny child pornography?


Thats what I accused the origial poster of that pic of


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Holy fucking shit! Not what I expected in this thread. Hey, since he has tits, should it be considered tranny child pornography?



looks like eli manning


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> looks like eli manning


 Patriots fan eh? He does have same similar facial characteristics though


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 8, 2012)

Is that for real?


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

djlance said:


> Is that for real?


 Is what for real?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 8, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> Is what for real?



The picture....


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

djlance said:


> The picture....


 As in is it Eli Manning? I don't follow your thought process. I mean yeah it is a real pic... Wtf are you asking bro?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 8, 2012)

BigBamaBen said:


> As in is it Eli Manning? I don't follow your thought process. I mean yeah it is a real pic... Wtf are you asking bro?




As in I thought it was photoshopped 
Still a little "drowsy" on cough medicine.....


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Holy fucking shit! Not what I expected in this thread. Hey, since he has tits, should it be considered tranny child pornography?



This is definitely a weird photo...most likely child porn as the "it" has a bikini tan on the moobs...pretty sick whoever posted that...


----------



## BigBamaBen (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> This is definitely a weird photo...most likely child porn as the "it" has a bikini tan on the moobs...pretty sick whoever posted that...


 Id say its child pornography


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 8, 2012)

madman by a nose


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks cool hand


----------

